# looking for a good pistol



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

i'm in the market for another firearm, its looking like we may be able to finaly carry in illinois so i'm looking for something i can carry 90% of the time and still be acurate and have good nock down power if i need it. something small enuf to carry but acurate enuf to shoot a **** running across the bar yard and enuf power to drop him in he's tracks. i've already ruled out 22, 380, 9mm as well as 44s and probably 357s. any ideas? i'm thinking a 1911 or something similar. any feedback would be helpful


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

IF concealed carry passes in Illinois, I'd carry my Rock Island 1911. I could also carry my Walther PPK/S or my Colt Cobra...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ben70b said:


> i'm in the market for another firearm, its looking like we may be able to finaly carry in illinois so i'm looking for something i can carry 90% of the time and still be acurate and have good nock down power if i need it. something small enuf to carry but acurate enuf to shoot a **** running across the bar yard and enuf power to drop him in he's tracks. i've already ruled out 22, 380, 9mm as well as 44s and probably 357s. any ideas? i'm thinking a 1911 or something similar. any feedback would be helpful[/Quote
> 
> What about a 22 magnum? You might also check out..
> 
> http://www.thefirearmsforum.com


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm kind of a 1911 guy.
One of my favorite carry guns is a Rock Island compact .45ACP it has proven to be a reliable pistol and is probably more accurate than I can demonstrate.
As to .357 Mag. while I don't care for the little J frames chambered for it I think it is a good choice for self defense.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the Ruger New Blackhawk. Comes with 9mm and 357 cylenders. 
It's a little big to 'hide' though.
The big problem with 'snub nose' pieces is that they are best used in a 'bad breath' situation. You would stand a better chance hitting a running raccoon by throwing it at him!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

What about a 22 magnum? You might also check out.. 

http://www.thefirearmsforum.com[/QUOTE]

The Heritage Rough Rider is a nice combo piece. It has a LR cylender and a Magnum cyl. Cheaper to practice with. Well built, inexpensive. 
I actually prefer a revolver. Less 'accidents' with them.
The newer stuff won't discharge if you drop in on the hammer. Trigger HAS to be full-pull before the hammer will contact the fireing pin.


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

What does this thread have to do with TRACTORS????? You rule out 44s and 357s?? What do you want ot knock down, an elephant?? I had a S&W Airlight 357 mag. It was a hand cannon, and you could CC. Traded it off for a Blackhawk 44mag, that with the loads and bullits I put together, I can put a lead bullit thru 1/4 steel at 25 yards. Hard to conceal with the 7 1/2" barrel.


----------



## nacheswheelin (Dec 17, 2012)

ben70b said:


> i'm in the market for another firearm, its looking like we may be able to finaly carry in illinois so i'm looking for something i can carry 90% of the time and still be acurate and have good nock down power if i need it. something small enuf to carry but acurate enuf to shoot a **** running across the bar yard and enuf power to drop him in he's tracks. i've already ruled out 22, 380, 9mm as well as 44s and probably 357s. any ideas? i'm thinking a 1911 or something similar. any feedback would be helpful


Xd .40 caliber, 3 inch barrel and 10 round capacity with two safeties. I carry mine daily, it can hit 30 yards easy with the 3 inch barrel and is a very comfortable gun. I have a Sig 1911 and prefer my Xd in concealed carry situations.


----------



## freshtiva (Apr 27, 2010)

I love my sig sauer P 220. I think they make a carry version of it with a shorter barrel.


----------



## nacheswheelin (Dec 17, 2012)

freshtiva said:


> I love my sig sauer P 220. I think they make a carry version of it with a shorter barrel.


Sigs are good guns I have a Sig pro 2022, I want to get a 226.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Cublover said:


> I like the Ruger New Blackhawk. Comes with 9mm and 357 cylenders.
> It's a little big to 'hide' though.
> The big problem with 'snub nose' pieces is that they are best used in a 'bad breath' situation. You would stand a better chance hitting a running raccoon by throwing it at him!



I've got a '77 vintage 2" S&W mdl 60 that I can keep 5 for 5 on a IDPA target at 20 yards shooting it single action. I can do the same thing with my Air-weight 642 if I really take my time and stage the trigger. 
Not what I'd be trying to do in a SD situation but the snubbies are capable of some decent accuracy.


----------



## wakeland (Dec 30, 2012)

45 ACP. Why shoot twice........


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Did you find you a pistol yet Ben?


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

A 1911, .45 is a fantastic gun but would not be my first choice for carrying concealed. They are not small and easily concealable. If you want a gun easily concealable you are looking at a .380 or 9mm. Ruger makes great inexpensive pistols in those calibers, the LCP and LC9 for around $300 to $375. Kahr arms also makes a great conceal carry gun CM9 and PM9.


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

my opinion as a licensed carrier owned alot of guns 22 mag in good grade gun light,deadly,and accurate unless you keep really cleaned and oiled revoler best choice semi get you killed 22 mag good pistol will bring down a deer dont how i know if you know how to shoot i asure you it will


----------



## GeneMO (Aug 23, 2013)

Knowing the legal system and the state of Il. It will be 10 years before you are allowed to carry.

Gene


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

It don't matter, the new law says that those who have had DUI convictions will not be issued permits to carry, 11 years ago when I was 20 I got myself a DUI so no permit for me


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm a 1911 fan but I don't see being able to conceal it very well...


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

Ruger and Springfield Armory both make some pretty respectable small frame easy to hide concealable sliders.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

ben70b said:


> It don't matter, the new law says that those who have had DUI convictions will not be issued permits to carry, 11 years ago when I was 20 I got myself a DUI so no permit for me



Within the last 5 years.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

country Gent said:


> What does this thread have to do with TRACTORS????? You rule out 44s and 357s?? What do you want ot knock down, an elephant?? I had a S&W Airlight 357 mag. It was a hand cannon, and you could CC. Traded it off for a Blackhawk 44mag, that with the loads and bullits I put together, I can put a lead bullit thru 1/4 steel at 25 yards. Hard to conceal with the 7 1/2" barrel.


I used to CC a S&W 629 with 6" barrel, but that can only be done with a shoulder rig. I'd be looking for a Keltec in .40 or .45 if I wanted to leave the house without a jacket.


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I am a cop and do not have to carry concealed, God love Texas, but I do have a couple Taurus PT145s that fit in my hand, easy to put in a pocket, and shoot the knock down king .45 and it holds 10 of them!


----------



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

Just bought a Kahr CM9. Love it and super compact.


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

jman9404 said:


> Just bought a Kahr CM9. Love it and super compact.


That is a great CC pistol. The PM9 is also nice but considerable more money to get a hexagonal barrel. Kahr makes excellent weapons.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Check out the Springfield 45 XDs...


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

The Ruger LCP 380 is a great little conceal gun. I shift between that and my Glock 23 40 caliber.


----------



## gJacksonN (Mar 9, 2014)

Look and see what the NRA got in stock at their gun shows. Rugers and heritage pistols are good


----------



## baddarryl (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't believe no one has suggested the Glock. I inside waistband a G19 every day and it disappears under a T shirt. If you don't like 9mm try the G23 in .40. I also have a Kahr CM9 for the pocket. I am satisfied with this combo after much trial and error. I have discovered that you can carry most anything with the right holster once you get used to the idea. Good luck.


----------



## casenewb (Jul 31, 2014)

I really like the S&W M&P line. personally I would go with the .40.. Ive handled several M&Ps and super impressed with everyone Ive touched. My nephew and niece got the M&P P22 rifle for christmas (nieces is pink camo and sure looks cool, bosses son has a purple camo that I threatin to steal everytime I get in his truck). I took along 3 bricks of 22lr and my ruger 10/22 (fortunatly I bought 3 cases of PMC 22lr several yrs ago, most I payed for a case is $115 and very good ammo, cant find 22lr ammo ANYWERE now days), had TONS of fun helping my brother n law teach them proper firearm handling, safety and teaching them how to shoot. Both rifles very accurate straight from the box using peep sight. The few freinds I have with pistols also enjoyed very accurate shots straight from the box.


----------

